# Striper rig



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

What do you prefer a fish finder rig for spring stripers, or mono bottom rig minus the bottom hook?

If its neither, post what you prefer if it isnt too big of a secret.

I use one of each, results have been about the same for me on both of them.

Tiny


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I used high low rig but would make them myself with 50lb test mono using a dropper loop. I really never had luck using a fish finder rig.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

yeah i tie my own with 60lb mono, and all. I think the stripers dont like the metal rigs too much. but i only use the top hook.

Oh and yeah its 5am and work sucks

Tiny


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Hey Tiny*

Check Your Pm


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I tie only three way swivel rigs for everything rocks, croakers etc..I like my hook to sit off from my main line ...sometime in the summer I might use a small float for the crabs


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Hatteras Rig*

My rig is similar to both Hatteras and Andre.

I use online three way swivel, not triangular three way swivel. The running line is attached to the top eye. A sinker is attached to the bottom eye using duolock snap, Breakaway clip, etc. A very short snelled hook is tied to the third eye which is on the side on the swivel. The rig is very short. Right now I am experimenting with the length, but for now it is two to 8 inches. If I use a live bait, the rig might be longer. The purpose of the short rig is to prevent helicoperting during a long cast.

I still use high low rig (the heavy duty, not the panfish rig) for spot fishing. I used to use high low rig for rockfish, but I found that the rockfish will bust open just about any snap that you put on the high low rig. The breakaway clip, 50 lbs, seem to be strong, but I am no longer taking a chance while fishing for cows. I don't use pre-rigged snelled hooks on the high low rig because (1) I prefer to choose my hooks, and (2) I think the pre-rigged leader is too long causing the hook, circle or not, to be gutted in the fish due to the rockfish enhaling the whole thing.

I don't like the fish finder rig for many reasons, but the most important objection that I have is that when I try to cast particularly a live bait, the bait will go one way and the rig will go another way. I have other objections, too, but why should I tell you everything. Find out for yourself.  

I stopped using cork years ago because I found that the crab can still swim up to the bait.  

Just my opinions and experience


----------



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

*Fishing rigs*

I had plenty of sucess with Hi Lo bottom rigs last spring. if the fish are agressive they will hit any rig.

I do have not any objection to slider rigs(fish finding rigs)is that they are not used properly. I have seen them used here and down as far as hatteras. what i have seen people do is cast this rig out and them pull the line taught.by doing this it defeats the purpose of allowing the rig to slide up or down the line. the purpose of the rig is to allow the fish to run with the bait without encountering any resistance especially rockfish because they are very cautious fish. after casting you are supposed to pull the line taught and then pull two to three feet of line off of the spool and let it sit. What do you guys think


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

scorpioreno said:


> I do have not any objection to slider rigs(fish finding rigs)is that they are not used properly. I have seen them used here and down as far as hatteras. what i have seen people do is cast this rig out and them pull the line taught.by doing this it defeats the purpose of allowing the rig to slide up or down the line. the purpose of the rig is to allow the fish to run with the bait without encountering any resistance especially rockfish because they are very cautious fish. after casting you are supposed to pull the line taught and then pull two to three feet of line off of the spool and let it sit. What do you guys think


when those fish are agressively feeding, they will hit anyrig, esp those steel bottom rigs, caught plenty of fish on them things, with "spot hooks", etc... i've never been a big believer that stripers are quick to spook, i've been witness plenty of times to them just quit feeding(which they are famous for). true, they dont run initially as hard as a drum does usually. Fish finder rigs work when pulled tight bc u use the drag, like a clicker on a baitcaster or just loosening the drag on a spinner. down on the island its all fishfinders... im pretty much a fish finder guy when i fish bait mostly bc im too lazy to do anything else.

neil


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*More Fishfinder Objections*

NTKG
You said that fish finder only works when it is pulled tight which defeats the purpose of using the fish finder in the first place. That is one reason why I don't like to use the fish finder.

SCORPIORENO
You said that you let out 2 or 3 feet after making a cast. 2 or 3 feet is not going to work after you cast 300 feet. The fish finder will still be tight with the current, wind pulling the line tight.

Another objection is that a fish finder will work better if fishing off the boat or right off the pier.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I use vinyl-coated bottom rigs. I've tried both and never seen greater success with either.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

thats why you use your bait clicker with fish finder rigs so the fish can pull line out and not feel the weight and if you dont have a bait clicker than you just loosen the drag


----------



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

striperswiper said:


> thats why you use your bait clicker with fish finder rigs so the fish can pull line out and not feel the weight and if you dont have a bait clicker than you just loosen the drag


 then why use the fish finding rig. the rig is to allow the fish to run or chomp with out feeling resistance the longer he feed the better chance of a good hook set.

also you do not use a fish finding rig in a heavy current and you can take off 3ft of line and have sufficient slack for the rig to operate properly


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

scorpioreno said:


> then why use the fish finding rig. the rig is to allow the fish to run or chomp with out feeling resistance the longer he feed the better chance of a good hook set.
> 
> also you do not use a fish finding rig in a heavy current and you can take off 3ft of line and have sufficient slack for the rig to operate properly


The way I see it is that the fish doesn't feel the weight *and *the full bite is transferred to your rod tip without the weight. Hopefully you've set the hook or the big circle has done the job for you... before he gets the idea.  I've had good luck with fish finders with larger fish and will continue to use them. I see dual bottom rigs useful for spot, croaker, snappers, etc... but if I'm gonna toss a spot head or I'm targeting migrant cows with bloods, it's going on a fish finder. The bites are too infrequent to not see the full bite on the tip.

My $.02.
.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ok guys, not tryin to be all whatever i'll try one more time to explain it. 

the fish find DOES NOT need to have extra line put out, and unless u want tangle city, i wouldnt advise doing it. the fish finder with the line tight, then the drag in freespool or not set with just a clicker is a staple of fishing. I know that most of the fish up in the bay besides the migrant cows dont have the capability to hit a rig like some bigger fish will, but the fishfinder works, it works for everybody, if you think im wrong, that fine, but argue with everyone else in the surf then, and no the bay does not count as the surf. i know all the manuals and videos tell you to let line out, and you can if you want... *do whatever you want*, but the point is, like it or not, or weather you cant understand how it works, it does, we've caught plenty of big fish on them, they work fine the way we down south fish them. I know the guys that fish AI use them the same way. The methods employed in bay fishing are different than in the surf... if i fished the bay and lived in maryland i'd use hi-lo rigs, or the premade bottom rigs for panfish, but the kind of fishing i do, fish finder... go down further south into nc, fish finer, theres prolly a reason that people are using it, and a drum rig is hard to beat as far as castability to reach fish when there is actually structure your tryin to reach over. im not tryin to start a fight with anyone im just sayin a fish finder works, if u dont understand exactly how in principle, we've tried to explain it to you, as striperswiper has as well...
and like i said in the above post, thats just me, and mostly up there im too lazy to retie rigs when teh hookup percentage is not gonna be much different and i fish down south for bigger fish more than i do up north. Ive seen plenty of guys throw live baits out with fish finders, actually i rarely see anything other than a fish finder while im fishin... the other rigs dont cast, create line twist with a live bait, and from the beach most live baits are dead from the impact of the water from the cast. where are you fishing in md where you need to throw big live baits? (HAT, SHAGGY DONT YELL AT ME not talking to you FHBS)

just my 2cents... and my humble opinion....

neil


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh wow


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I like to use the hi/lo rigs because you double your chances with two baits. plus, if one hook gets stripped without you knowing, you still have another. The fishfinder rigs work good too though. I beleive its especially important to use circle hooks with a fishfinder because of the higher chance of the fish swallowing the hook


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Fishfinder Does Not Cast Very Well*

NTKG,

Fishfinders do not cast very well. Maybe there is a breakdown in fishfinder definition and communications!  To me, a fishfinder is a sinker put on the shockline before tying on the rig. The sinker is attached to a sliding plastic attachment. More and more, the sliding plastic attachment is replaced by a snap because the line can cut through the plastic attachment. Usually a bead is placed before and after the snap so that the snap does not go all the way up to the shockerline knot, and the other bead keeps the snap from hammering the rig knot.


----------



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

*the bell for round three*

Ntkg
Your point on using the rig tight especially for drum who are known to be a very spooky fish,will decline your ratio of hook-ups for drum. If you are going to use the rigg like you say, why not just use a in-line rig or a three way swivel rig. The way the rig(*fish-finder*) will sit on the bottom, the weight will sit in the sand and the hook just beyond the weight allowing when the fish picks it up it can run until the hook line hits the beaded stop just at the swivel and if there is enough slack the weight never lifts out of the sand until it hits the bead allowing for the fish to not encounter weighted resistance.Finally just because everyone you see uses the rig the way you explain does not mean they are right. I have been going to hatteras for years and most of the people there depending on the time of year do not fish there year round and they are just doing what everybody else is doing mindlessly. So given that point if everybody licked their thumb and wore their right shoe on their left foot while they fished would you do it too? Don't just follow blindly make sure you know why you are following


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i dont think ya'll under stand wat NTKG and I are trying to say when you use a conventional reel (what we mainly use) it has a bait clicker ( thats makes noise when you pull line out) so when you cast your fish finder rig out you put on the bait clicker and either loosen the drag or put it on free spool that way the fish can run and not feel the weight meanwhile your bait clicker is screaming bloody murdy

just my 0.02


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*jumpin in.....hopefully not too deep*

The only time I use Dbl Bttm rigs is when fishin fer bait,or want ta fill a cooler up with spot...On the DBR's I usually use size 2 long shank hooks...tipped with bait and I usually use 1-3 oz's of lead....this set up is on a 9ft Tica,spinner,spooled with braid.I have also caught pups ,taylors, schoolies,and flatties on this rig....some with size but most of the time under the slot.
This rod doubles as my metal slingin rod....Ain't never caught spanish in the surf,but the rod has seen plenty of Blues,greys and schoolies....
With that said..........I am a believer of big baits catch the bigger fish....and I have never caught a large fish under blue bird conditions....it's usually nasty and the current is ripping.
Thus I got involved into casting conventionals.I take these when I'm fishin the piers or the surf.
Being able to cast larger chunks of baits out,and put her in bait mode(clicker on,drag set loose,not too loose fer the current ta take yer sinker) fer feesh ta run wit the bait),fer the the fish to run(FF rig),is the way ,IMHO,ta go.
You prolly can put larger baits on a DBR DBR....but all my conventional bttm rigs are FF's.
My FF is like what all the OBX Islander's use...and was taught by the OBX islanders the correct way ta rig one up.....heavy duty McMahon snap swivel acts as the slider on the 50lbs shock line,tied to a heavy duty barrel swivel,that connects to the 2-3 inch(the shorter the better)100 lbs mono to a size 8-o 4X strong Gami circle


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

striperswiper said:


> i dont think ya'll under stand wat NTKG and I are trying to say when you use a conventional reel (what we mainly use) it has a bait clicker ( thats makes noise when you pull line out) so when you cast your fish finder rig out you put on the bait clicker and either loosen the drag or put it on free spool that way the fish can run and not feel the weight meanwhile your bait clicker is screaming bloody murdy
> 
> just my 0.02


you's got a bait clicker...I have a lever drag that I set in bait  And I still can cast farther than you


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I don't understand why folks are trying to convince others that their way is "the" way. 

If you try something and it works for you, why change it? Starting to sound like a braid/mono OM/Solaris discussion. 

Me = FF with a baitrunner & what the h*ll... braid, Solaris... 
.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i wasnt saying it was better i said how the rig works


----------



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

A fish find rig is a simple plastic sleeve with a sinker snap
attached. You can’t buy one already set up, because you have to put the fish
finder on your line before you put on your leadered hook. To use a fish
finder rig, you feed your line, directly from your rod and reel, through the
plastic sleeve of the fish finder rig. Then you attach a snap swivel to the
very end of your line. Then, attach a single leadered hook to the snap
swivel. Attach a sinker to the sinker snap attached to the plastic sleeve.
*The advantage of the fish finder is this: The fish can pick up the bait
without feeling the weight of the sinker and it also eliminates line twist.*


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

scorpioreno said:


> A fish find rig is a simple plastic sleeve with a sinker snap
> attached. You can’t buy one already set up, because you have to put the fish
> finder on your line before you put on your leadered hook. To use a fish
> finder rig, you feed your line, directly from your rod and reel, through the
> ...



please do not try to use the small plastic sleaves....these will break off....use a heavy duty snap swivel.leave the plastic sleaves fer the boat


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

FF rigs are great when you've got a rod dead sticked. nothing gets your heart racing more than hearing that bait clicker scream like a damn yamaha after a long day of not catching. you're not going to loose as many fish, and you're gonna hear that clicker before you catch the tip of your rod bobbin' out of the corner of your eye... or even worse, havin' a horse rip your whole rig over the side.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*What are you making with a snap swivel??*



scorpioreno said:


> ...Then you* attach a snap swivel to the very end of your line*. Then, attach a single leadered hook to the snap swivel. Attach a sinker to the sinker snap attached to the plastic sleeve.


I make up a bunch of snellled circle hooks with 80 or 100 lb mono attached to a good black swivel. Take your line end, run it through the swivel part of the snap swivel and attach it to the swivel on the end of the snelled hook. You dont need any beads if you use a large enough snap swivel...

Hint: The shorter the line from the hook to the swivel (6-8") the further you will be able to cast and not get that "helicopter" effect. 

Sandcrab


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Striper Rig*

I know this is going to sound strange, but I use a standard 36 inch leader and 6/0 or 7/0 circle hook, preferibly Owner, with a fish finder on on my line. Heres where I change it a bit. I put on my line finder, a small bead and then I tie on a small snap swivel to attach my rig. I have found that if my rig fouls or breaks, It's easier to just take it off and snap on another one.


----------



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

*sue foster*

My last post came from sue foster web site. The point that i was trying to make is highlighted.


----------

